# Costacurta:"Paquetà ancora non mi entusiasma".



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Costacurta è proprio viscido.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



... il solito ex che ci sputa addosso...


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2019)

Concordo. È grezzo, tutto da costruire.....ma un DIAMANTE GREZZO...nei prossimi anni ne vedremo delle belle, lasciamolo evolvere!


----------



## Aron (10 Febbraio 2019)

Paquetà ha fin troppi riflettori puntati addosso, e Costacurta cerca di toglierne qualcuno.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Quanto stanno rosicando a Sky Madonna


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



che discorsi da rimbecillito. se paragoni qualcuno a kaka per forza non ti esalta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Continuano a paragonarlo a Kaka' ma non c'entra nulla. E' un altro tipo di giocatore.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Non capisco questa voglia disperata di paragonare Paquetà con Kakà.


----------



## IlCigno (10 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa voglia disperata di paragonare Paquetà con Kakà.


È per l’accento


----------



## Davidoff (10 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa voglia disperata di paragonare Paquetà con Kakà.



Entrambi brasiliani, entrambi al Milan, per moltissima gente basta questo per pensare che devono essere simili per forza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".


Paquetà è diversissimo da Kakà. Il primo è molto più centrocampista del secondo, definito da Ancelotti come un “trecante”. Lucas non ha l’esplosività che aveva reso famoso Ricardo, ma dalla sua ha una capacità di gestire la palla anche negli spazi stretti e una predisposizione ai contrasti che Ricky non aveva.


----------



## Boomer (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Rosica perchè neanche quei decerebrati dei cinesi lo hanno chiamato. Non ti vuole nessuno.

Il paragone con kakà continua a non avere senso. Kakà oggi sarebbe il secondo miglior giocatore al mondo dopo Messi. Inoltre arrivava in un Milan che era pazzesco , una macchina pseudo perfetta e ben oliata con uno dei migliori coach al mondo.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Entrambi brasiliani, entrambi al Milan, per moltissima gente basta questo per pensare che devono essere simili per forza.



Vabbe gente che capisce pochissimo perche sono giocatori completamente diversi.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



A me invece entusiasma già un sacco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ce ne fossero 11 che non mi entusiasmano come lui sarei ben contento


----------



## hiei87 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Assurdo. La stessa gente magari dopo 2 gol paragonava Dybala a Messi.
Il paragone con Kakà poi è senza senso, anche perchè in realtà Kakà fino a dicembre giocò bene 3 o 4 partite (Ancona e derby in particolare), ma ebbe anche lui bisogno di un paio di mesi di ambientamento. Esplose a inizio dicembre, dopo il gol all'Empoli. Comunque, come già ribadito, si tratta di due giocatori diversissimi.
Paquetà fin qui non è mai sceso sotto il 6 - 6,5. Di più era impossibile aspettarsi.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Febbraio 2019)

ai media non entusiasma praticamente nessuno... a parte quel babbeo che abbiamo in panchina ovviamente..


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Assurdo. La stessa gente magari dopo 2 gol paragonava Dybala a Messi.
> Il paragone con Kakà poi è senza senso, anche perchè in realtà Kakà fino a dicembre giocò bene 3 o 4 partite (Ancona e derby in particolare), ma ebbe anche lui bisogno di un paio di mesi di ambientamento. Esplose a inizio dicembre, dopo il gol all'Empoli. Comunque, come già ribadito, si tratta di due giocatori diversissimi.
> Paquetà fin qui non è mai sceso sotto il 6 - 6,5. Di più era impossibile aspettarsi.



7 presenze da titolare in un mese. Arriva da una zona del mondo dove il campionato è finito a Dicembre, quindi bisogna anche considerare che non tira il fiato da quasi 1 anno.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> 7 presenze da titolare in un mese. Arriva da una zona del mondo dove il campionato è finito a Dicembre, quindi bisogna anche considerare che non tira il fiato da quasi 1 anno.



Infatti. Stà andando oltre ogni più rosea previsione. In ogni caso, meglio così. Meno pressione gli mettono, meglio è.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Continuano a paragonarlo a Kaka' ma non c'entra nulla. E' un altro tipo di giocatore.



Vero 

Si somigliano giusto nel pisciare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> Si somigliano giusto nel pisciare.



buahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Igniorante (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Chi fa l'accostamento Paqueta/Kaka di calcio ne capisce ben poco


----------



## Sotiris (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



ancora con questa storiella in mala fede totale che Paqueta e Kaka vanno confrontati.
l'ho già scritto prima che arrivasse, Paqueta è molto più centrocampista di Kaka, non c'entrano nulla, né per ruolo né per caratteristiche.
Paqueta è un Falcao, non un Kaka.


----------



## sacchino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Povero sfigato-ex, piantala di paragonarlo a Kaka sei proprio ossessionato.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo. È grezzo, tutto da costruire.....ma un DIAMANTE GREZZO...nei prossimi anni ne vedremo delle belle, lasciamolo evolvere!



La realtà è questa, da sgrezzare.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Vedremo quale sarà il suo contributo! Per adesso non male. Cmq mi sembra che il paragone con kaka sia solo una risposta alla domanda del giornalista.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa voglia disperata di paragonare Paquetà con Kakà.



Hanno moltissimo in comune..... sono entrambi brasiliani


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Giustamente un ragazzo che :
-arriva dal brasile a gennaio ; 
-non parla una parola di italiano; 
-non conosce nessuno in squadra;
-viene messo titolare inamovibile e le gioca tutte;
-si prende le chiavi del centrocampo;
-gioca come un veterano dal punto di vista tattico;
-inizia a fornire assist e gol;
Per troppi ciò è la normalità e ,anzi, il signor costacurta non è entusiasta.
Ma del resto nello stesso studio si continua a dipingere Piatek come il ragazzo dallo sguardo cattivo, il 'classico bomber di provincia'.
Questa la nuova etichetta che ieri gli ha attaccato caressa.
E parliamo di un ragazzo che appena arrivato in italia a momenti ha più gol che presenze.
Perchè si parla di lautaro come un grande e dei nostri come dei mediocri?????
Questo piatek merita titoloni come li meritava icardi: lui non era un bomber di provincia????


----------



## odasensei (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma.* Kakà?* Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Non per difendere Costacurta, ma mi sembra ovvio che il paragone gliel'abbiano chiesto e non l'abbia uscito lui 
Tra l'altro fa pure bene, su qualsiasi testata o trasmissione sportiva probabilmente è più nominato Kaka di Paquetà


----------



## Goro (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Ci ha solo svoltato il centrocampo in un mese, dando qualità e geometrie in mezzo e liberando in parte Suso dalle responsabilità, portando la squadra ad avere più soluzioni offensive ed essere più incisiva... chiamalo poco


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



Questo giudizio superficiale e primitivo dimostra perché il signore non abbia trovato mezzo lavoro nel calcio dai tempi del fiasco di Mantova, fino al clamoroso regalino della FIGC per un ruolo non meritato in alcun modo.

Paquetà è il miglior acquisto del Milan da Ibra 2010, ed il miglior giocatore della Serie A dopo Ronaldo. Nient'altro da dire.


----------



## marcokaka (11 Febbraio 2019)

Non capisco perché ve la prendete se uno dice che un giocatore non entusiasma. Sono d'accordo che é uno dei nostri migliori ultimi acquisti, peró sono d'accordo anche con chi non lo vede come un fenomeno. Per me é un ottimo giocatore, di grande qualitá, ma non un fenomeno.


----------



## Black (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Paquetà:"Sa fare tutto benino, a me ancora non entusiasma. Kakà? Dopo due giornate erano tutti inginocchiati ai suoi piedi".



quindi o e ai livelli di Kakà oppure è un cesso? ma che discorsi sono. Ci sono anche le vie di mezzo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Febbraio 2019)

io l'ho sentito in diretta. Non mi è sembrato che parlasse con cattiveria. Ha solo detto che non gli sembrava per il momento di poter gridare al fenomeno.
Sul confronto con Kakà ha solo aggiunto che dopo due parte si capiva già che kakà invece fenomeno lo era.
Paqueta per noi è un ottimo giocatore e un gran lusso, ma al di là del fatto che non sia un giocatore paragonabile a kakà come modo di giocare e ruolo, secondo me non lo è nemmeno a livello di valore assoluto.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

Billy non mi sembra che stia disprezzando Paquetà, 
ha detto che sa fare tutto benino, non è poco,
In effetti è ancora presto per giudicare pienamente il brasiliano,
sicuramente ci ha migliorato la squadra e ha grandi margini di miglioramento,
ma chi può affermare con certezza se sia effetivamente un fuoriclasse da pallone d'oro o semplicemente un ottimo giocatore?
al momento il rendimento pende più sulla seconda ipotesi.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> io l'ho sentito in diretta. Non mi è sembrato che parlasse con cattiveria. Ha solo detto che non gli sembrava per il momento di poter gridare al fenomeno.
> Sul confronto con Kakà ha solo aggiunto che dopo due parte si capiva già che kakà invece fenomeno lo era.
> Paqueta per noi è un ottimo giocatore e un gran lusso, ma al di là del fatto che non sia un giocatore paragonabile a kakà come modo di giocare e ruolo, *secondo me non lo è nemmeno a livello di valore assoluto.*



Aspetterei a dare questo giudizio, occorre verificare l'evoluzione del ragazzo,
Kakà è stato un fenomeno, ma non scordiamoci solo al Milan e per 4/5 stagioni,
nel Brasile e sucessivamente nel Real non è che abbia mai fatto cose memorabili.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Aspetterei a dare questo giudizio, occorre verificare l'evoluzione del ragazzo,
> Kakà è stato un fenomeno, ma non scordiamoci solo al Milan e per 4/5 stagioni,
> nel Brasile e sucessivamente nel Real non è che abbia mai fatto cose memorabili.



difatti ho detto secondo me ... spero con il cuore che sia un fenomeno. Kakà proprio per le sue caratteristiche (era un fenomeno perchè combinava velocità con dribbling fulminante) dopo la pubalgia e salendo con l'età non è stato più lui.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giustamente un ragazzo che :
> -arriva dal brasile a gennaio ;
> -non parla una parola di italiano;
> -non conosce nessuno in squadra;
> ...



Ma Caresse è vergognoso. Vogliamo parlare del fatto che appena iniziata, Caressa parla del "bel gesto" di Ronaldo che esulta come Dybala...


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> difatti ho detto secondo me ... spero con il cuore che sia un fenomeno. Kakà proprio per le sue caratteristiche (era un fenomeno perchè combinava velocità con dribbling fulminante) dopo la pubalgia e salendo con l'età non è stato più lui.



Kakà aveva anche una facilità di calcio impressionante, sia nel tiro che negli assist, che non pare avere Paquetà,
in effetti sono molto diversi,
la mia sensazione è che il ragazzo non toccherà i vertici assoluti di Kakà, ma possa avere una carriera più longeva e regolare,
mi immagino una sorta di Hamsik, a cui a mio parere somiglia abbastanza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questo giudizio superficiale e primitivo dimostra perché il signore non abbia trovato mezzo lavoro nel calcio dai tempi del fiasco di Mantova, fino al clamoroso regalino della FIGC per un ruolo non meritato in alcun modo.
> 
> Paquetà è il miglior acquisto del Milan da Ibra 2010, ed il miglior giocatore della Serie A dopo Ronaldo. Nient'altro da dire.



Tra un anno e mezzo quando dovremo respingere assalti da 70-75 milioni vediamo se sarà ancora un giocatore poco entusiasmante...


----------



## Boomer (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Kakà aveva anche una facilità di calcio impressionante, sia nel tiro che negli assist, che non pare avere Paquetà,
> in effetti sono molto diversi,
> la mia sensazione è che il ragazzo non toccherà i vertici assoluti di Kakà, ma possa avere una carriera più longeva e regolare,
> mi immagino una sorta di Hamsik, a cui a mio parere somiglia abbastanza.



Se abbiamo preso un Hamsik abbiamo fatto l'affare degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Kakà aveva anche una facilità di calcio impressionante, sia nel tiro che negli assist, che non pare avere Paquetà,
> in effetti sono molto diversi,
> la mia sensazione è che il ragazzo non toccherà i vertici assoluti di Kakà, ma possa avere una carriera più longeva e regolare,
> mi immagino *una sorta di Hamsik*, a cui a mio parere somiglia abbastanza.



Non capisco dove onestamente..

Qualcuno nel forum ho letto che lo paragonava a Falcao..mi pare in effetti il paragone più azzeccato che ho letto fin'ora..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Somiglianze è difficile trovarne, anche perché non ricordo molti giocatori con questa classe predisposti al sacrificio come lui. La capacità palla a terra e nello stretto è tipicamente brasiliana, ma lui a questo aggiunge anche una maturità in campo eccezionale per un giocatore della sua età. Per il Milan, sebbene con caratteristiche diverse, può rappresentare il degno erede di Seedorf.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco dove onestamente..
> 
> Qualcuno nel forum ho letto che lo paragonava a Falcao..mi pare in effetti il paragone più azzeccato che ho letto fin'ora..



Falcao è stato uno dei più grandi registi della storia, Paquetà non gioca nemmeno in quel ruolo,
di Hamsik ricorda la duttilità, la forza fisica, il modo di giocare apparentemente semplice, ma efficace e la predisposizione al gioco di prima,
anche la sua intelligenza nell'inserirsi in area a sorpresa come nel caso del gol, da cui è comparso in una posizione defilata a sinistra,
in effetti molte somiglianze per chi le sà notare


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Falcao è stato uno dei più grandi registi della storia, Paquetà non gioca nemmeno in quel ruolo,
> di Hamsik ricorda la duttilità, la forza fisica, il modo di giocare apparentemente semplice, ma efficace e la predisposizione al gioco di prima,
> anche la sua intelligenza nell'inserirsi in area a sorpresa come nel caso del gol, da cui è comparso in una posizione defilata a sinistra,
> in effetti molte somiglianze per chi le sà notare



Hamsik giocatore atletico e di gamba, con un bel tiro e senso dell'inserimento che da noi ha solo Bonaventura, Paquetà non ha certo doti atletiche primeggianti..ottima la sua fase di interdizione e di impostazione, ecco perché per certi versi ricorda più un regista che una mezz'ala come siamo abituati qui..
Sugli inserimenti vediamo..ieri è il primo vero che gli ho visto fare attaccando il secondo palo


----------



## MassimoRE (11 Febbraio 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Vedremo quale sarà il suo contributo! Per adesso non male. Cmq mi sembra che il paragone con kaka sia solo una risposta alla domanda del giornalista.


Sì ma lui il paragone lo vuole proprio fare, altrimenti bastava dire che sono due giocatori diversi.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hamsik giocatore atletico e di gamba, con un bel tiro e senso dell'inserimento che da noi ha solo Bonaventura, Paquetà non ha certo doti atletiche primeggianti..ottima la sua fase di interdizione e di impostazione, ecco perché per certi versi ricorda più un regista che una mezz'ala come siamo abituati qui..
> Sugli inserimenti vediamo..ieri è il primo vero che gli ho visto fare attaccando il secondo palo



In effetti Paquetà sta dimostrando grande forza fisica e come Hamsik non è velocissimo e nemmeno particolarmente dotato in progressione, tolta l'intelligenza d'inserimento in area è pure molto diverso da Jack, 
pure come impostazione non mi ricorda affatto un regista centrale come ai tempi fu Falcao, non mi pare nemmeno avere la sventagliata a lungo raggio tipica dei registi top, su quello mi pare più dotato lo stesso Chala, 
occorre anche dire che è giovane e appena approdato al calcio europeo, non escludo future crescite anche in queste caratteristiche,
ma sfido tutti a trovare al momento un giocatore più somigliante a lui di Hamsik... poi ovviamente ciascuno ha le sue caratteristiche e ripeto Paquetà è in evoluzione, non è dato al momento sapere se si fermerà o arriverà a livelli ancora più significativi, età e intelligenza calcistica fanno ben sperare


----------



## Masanijey (11 Febbraio 2019)

Il paragone è una cosa che hanno creato i media, anche se è ovvio che i giocatori siano completamente differenti.
Quello che diceva Costacurta (ho sentito in diretta l'intervento), è che probabilmente a livello di impatto sul campionato, Kakà ha impressionato da subito, con le sue caratteristiche, ma si è davvero subito capito che potesse diventare un fuoriclasse.
Su Paquetà effettivamente non si può dire che abbia avuto lo stesso impatto, il che non è una tragedia considerando il paragone.
Io personalmente penso che paquetà abbia grandissimo margine di miglioramento; quello visto finora è un giocatore con una tecnica eccezionale, che ti da sempre l'idea di poter avere il "colpo in canna" e una continuità che ancora non ha mostrato.
Spesso va troppo in fiducia e rischia di perdere palla quando controlla con la suola e più volte ha sbagliato passaggi elementari sulla trequarti, cosa molto strana per un giocatore con la sua tecnica. 
Le premesse comunque sono più che positive.


----------



## Devil man (11 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa voglia disperata di paragonare Paquetà con Kakà.



Perché ha l'accento sulla A


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> In effetti Paquetà sta dimostrando grande forza fisica e come Hamsik non è velocissimo e nemmeno particolarmente dotato in progressione, tolta l'intelligenza d'inserimento in area è pure molto diverso da Jack,
> pure come impostazione non mi ricorda affatto un regista centrale come ai tempi fu Falcao, non mi pare nemmeno avere la sventagliata a lungo raggio tipica dei registi top, su quello mi pare più dotato lo stesso Chala,
> occorre anche dire che è giovane e appena approdato al calcio europeo, non escludo future crescite anche in queste caratteristiche,
> ma sfido tutti a trovare al momento un giocatore più somigliante a lui di Hamsik... poi ovviamente ciascuno ha le sue caratteristiche e ripeto Paquetà è in evoluzione, non è dato al momento sapere se si fermerà o arriverà a livelli ancora più significativi, età e intelligenza calcistica fanno ben sperare



A me pare francamente che Paquetà abbia doti diverse, nello stretto e sul primo controllo è molto superiore ad Hamsik..però Hamsik la porta la vede alla grande..per me lo slovacco è sempre stato un giocatore che per caratteristiche ho accostato a Lampard (ovviamente meno forte dell'inglese)


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque giusto per onor di cronaca, non è che Costacurta e Pirlo in queste due settimane si sono inventati di "screditare" Paquetà, semplicemente Caressa che vive di polemiche gli ha posto loro la domanda, meglio Kakà o Paquetà, secondo voi cosa avrebbero dovuto rispondere?

Aldildà che sono due giocatori con caratteristiche e ruoli diversi, ma è evidente che Kakà è arrivato ed ha fatto il fenomeno fin da subito, mentre Lucas sta facendo vedere belle cose ma di aver sicuramente bisogno di tempo per esprimere tutto il suo potenziale, cosa che Ricardo ha quasi interamente fatto fin da subito.


----------

